# Altavoz Medio Agudo 12" + motor 2" 132dB y subs..



## tecnicdeso (Ago 24, 2007)

Esta ha sido mi última adquisición, se trata de una gama de altavoces profesionales que ofrecen una gran presión acústica.

El corazón de las cajas medio-agudo es un 12" montado de forma exponencial, con un motor de compresión de 2 " con difusor plano, y la nada despreciable potencia de 400Wrms de 150Hz a 18Khz, todo ello con una pequeña caja de 60Kg.













Todo está alimentado con dos etapas de potencia, una de ellas de 900Wrms por canal y otra de 1200Wrms canal a 4 ohm.

El resultado es impresionante, un sonido muy direccional, especialmente para directos, que es el uso que yo le doy al equipo, consiguiendo una gran presión acústica lineal y frontal, evitando muchos problemas de realimentación de la microfonia.

Los subgraves utilizan un 18" tipo bocina plegada, trabajando hasta 150 Hz con una potencia de 600Wrms cada unidad.







En definitiva, tras haber probado equipos formados por cajas de doble 15 y motor, Cajones de doble 18 de subgraves, esto rinde mucho más con muchos menos componentes, y es mucho mas eficiente, ya que el consumo del equipo a pleno rendimiento apenas supera los 3500W.


----------



## Arenas17 (Ago 26, 2007)

disculpa mi ignorancia pero apenas estoy entrando en eso del audio, que es un motor de compresion y como esta conectados los altavozes de 400w a la etapa de potencia de 900 watts


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 26, 2007)

Un motor de compresión de agudos es lo que nos reproduce las medias-altas frecuencias, normalmente asociado a un difusor. Es lo que ves en la parte central del altavoz, muy parecido a un tweeter clásico, pero de mayores dimensiones. 

Cuando hablamos de motor de 2" es el diametro del bobinado del diafragma normalmente de titanio o neodimio, en cajas de calidad.

Por supuesto la caja en conjunto son 400 W rms, en la que el motor de compresión o altavoz de agudos reproduce frecuencias superiores a 1500Hz y el medio de 150Hz a 1500Hz. Habiendo desarmado un altavoz de los que veis en las imágenes, el medio de 12" pesa 25Kg, por su grupo magnético capaz de soportar 400W rms, y el motor de compresión, pesa alrededor de los 18 Kg sin su difusor. Creo que la membrana soporta unos 100Wrms. No en valde y despues de medir la caja nos reproduce 103db 1W/1mts. a 1500Hz. y unos nada despreciables 134dB a rendimiento nominal.


----------



## dvilla (Sep 27, 2007)

Me gustaria poder ver los esquemas del motor, para probarlo.
Saludos


----------

